# 8' bendable aristo rail ?



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I am looking to minimize the number of connections/clamps I have to do to avoid future issues. I saw where Aristo offers the 8' bendable rails. I plan on using them only for straight sections. How difficult is it to put on the plastic ties and does anyone know if you come out about the same cost per foot as compared to the 6' straights but the time you get the rails and ties. Trying to decide before I commit to layout. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I use 8ft flex rail for the same reason, less joints less problems. As far as installing ties, very simple Cost is the same as sectional per ft. and if you bought a daul track railbender, then you can bend it to go where ever you like. I think 8ft flex track rules myself.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

But the cost of said flex track is outrageous! I had been buying before the great escalation of prices a tube of 12 sticks of 8 foot Stainless for about $125 with shipping. That same tube is now almost $400!!!!!! AND that is with NO ties! WOW! OUCH! 

Chas


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that brass or SS? Ouch is right.........Hasn't all track gone crazy???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes all Track prices have gone thru the roof, but still the same price with ties per ft as sectional track. Shop around to find the best price, I use SS only.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Nick...SS all the way...well mostly anyway. I would buy a tube of rails when I could find them and have been stock piling it but I can no longer afford to. I was buying ties back when folks were selling them loose too. I think I've got 144 feet or 192 feet of that now? I've got a LOT of shorter chuncks but even the rail clamps have gotten expensive. Still that is what I'll invest in. I just cannot do it now. 

Chas


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the idea of 8 ft sections.  The Flex ties are not hard to put on. I would invest in a dual Rail bender of some kind. If you see a bargin on track even if it is just the raill or the ties are shot. 
Buy the rail then fix it with flex ties. With a dual railbender you can Make any curve you want for your RR. You can even Un Bend ( Change a cureature) of used curve track. i found a bragin in Las Vegas a few years back. It was 6 ft sections of rail only not ties enought to make 125 feet of track. I bought it and put Flexties on it and it is just like new. I bought some 1 ft sections of curve track. I joined them together changed thier curveature and used them in a tunnel.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to include the shipping cost to decide whether 8ft rails would be the most economical. I seem to remember from a long time ago that 4.5 foot track turned out cheaper than 5 foot sections because of some cut off dimension with UPS shipping. When I put together my 6 foot pieces of track with plastic ties, I use a file to taper the end of the rail so that it "sleds" through the ties rather than snagging on the edges. Also it helps quit abit to run a candle on the edges and bottom to the rail to lubricate its passage. 

Terl


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep at one time they said it was cheaper to ship the 4 and 1/2 ft rails but for now its about all the same. Later RJD


----------

